# Monster Trout Showing Out This Past Weekend!



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

As you can tell from the pictures, the last couple of days our clients have enjoyed some GREAT fishing. Almost all of the groups have been drifting, but the groups we have had wading have also caught them really good. A handful of trophy trout were released in the process. Remember we are running our special through August for those interested in fishing & lodging with meals. We have a few August openings remaining(listed below) and our Sept, Oct & Nov fishing dates are continuing to book up. These are all great months for cast & blast as well. Teal season is almost completely booked out except the middle and last weekend & regular season is starting to fill up as well.

*Office: 979-476-5858
Email: [email protected] *

August availability 
11th-4 boats
13th-2 boats
15th-1 boat
16th-1 boat
18th-1 boat 
19th-3 boats
20th-3 boats
22nd-1 boat 
23rd-3 boats
25th-4 boats
26th-5 boats
27th-5 boats
28th-5 boats
29th-4 boats 
30th-3 boats


----------

